

Show HN: BuyerBingo, A simple app to chat with stores in your neighborhood - buyerbingo
http://buyerbingo.com

======
buyerbingo
Hello HNers,

We are launching the app soon and would like to know your inputs on everything
around it. Throw everything you know at us.

Thanks!

